# Werbung für Spiele



## Leandros (19. November 2011)

*Werbung für Spiele*

Mir ist grad aufgefallen das die neuen Spiele immer krasser, auch im TV und der Öffentlichkeit, Beworben werden. (Momentan im TV viel MW3, BF3, NFS: The Run, Anno 2070, Skyrim) 

Kann es sein das die Industrie momentan in der Spiele Branche ihre neue Cashcow gefunden hat?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. November 2011)

*AW: Werbung für Spiele*

Ich denke weniger, dass es eine neue Cashcow ist, sondern eher, dass die Spiele mittlerweile ein größeres Publikum finden als früher.
Daher ist es lohnenswerter geworden, sie zu bewerben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2011)

*AW: Werbung für Spiele*

Naja wenn man sich mal die Verkäufe der letzten Games mal ansieht macht es ja Sinn in Werbung zu investieren. Bei den meisten Games handelt es sich ja auch um Urgesteine die eine Reihe berühmt gemacht hatten. Assasins Creed fehlte da noch.


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2011)

BF3 und MW3 sind imo Cashcow und haben nichts mit den urgesteinen mehr am Hut (außer Name).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2011)

*AW: Werbung für Spiele*



Leandros schrieb:


> BF3 und MW3 sind imo Cashcow und haben nichts mit den urgesteinen mehr am Hut (außer Name).


Das ist es leider das man sehr oft nur noch einen Aufguß serviert bekommt. Auch sind die Veröffentlichkeitszyklen mittlerweile zu kurz


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: Werbung für Spiele*

Das hängt aber auch vom Spiel ab!
Bethesda Softworks und CD Projekt haben ansich ganz vernüftige Zyklen.

Aber ich verstehe nicht warum einige Titel jedes Jahr und häufiger ein neunes Spiel bekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. November 2011)

*AW: Werbung für Spiele*

Jeder will der 1. sein mit dem neuen Game um möglichst viel vom Kuchen abzubekommen.


----------



## Cinnayum (20. November 2011)

*AW: Werbung für Spiele*

Das ist ein nur Marketing für die wenigen AAA-Titel, die die Publisher rausbringen. Die müssen sich lohnen, weil sie teilweise 50% des Umsatzes mancher Firmen bringen.
Oder aber die Spiele waren so teuer in der Entwicklung, dass sie kein Reinfall werden dürfen.

EA muss natürlich wegen Origin der schlechten Presse kontern...

Auch für die Wii oder das 3DS wirds kurz vor Weihnachten jede Menge Werbung geben.


----------

